# Homepage Design



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mal ein Design erstellt. (für mich) 
Design ist an das angelehnt welches ich mal im design thread gesehen hab da mir der gelbe teil dort gefallen hat. (buttons aber nid so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Darum habe ich einfach mal angefangen.

Zeitaufwand ca 7-8h (Alles ist beim ersten mal anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Freue mich auf comments/Verbesserungen/Kritik
Mfg Minas


Design:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Online:
http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~mina...page/index.html


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2009)

Ist das eine Grafik .. oder als Website umgesetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin mir sehr sicher nur ersteres.
Da gibts nämlich nen gewaltigen Unterschied.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

Atm isses noch ne Grafik wills aber umsetzen. darum ja auch homepage design und nid homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Najo nur nid wirklich ne ahnung wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte an auseinanderschneiden und dann coden
also ehm so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

wie fast alles von dir richtig gut^^
der übergang vom leuchtenden blau (das finde ich auch einen gewissen grünstich aufweist) ins schwarze sieht sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

ist auch mehr so ein grün blau als nur ein blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in nur blau stichts viel zu fest raus und das ist auch nid so doll xD


----------



## EXclaw (19. Mai 2009)

*G* Wenn du willst kriegst du meine PSD. Falls du Sie noch willst (:

Aber das gefällt mir nicht so. Der obere Teil inklusive Header finde ich nicht tolle und der Schein ist echt nicht schön


----------



## EXclaw (19. Mai 2009)

Ihhh! Doppelpost!


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> *G* Wenn du willst kriegst du meine PSD. Falls du Sie noch willst (:
> 
> Aber das gefällt mir nicht so. Der obere Teil inklusive Header finde ich nicht tolle und der Schein ist echt nicht schön



ne brauch die ja nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm mir gefällt der schein ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hätt ich ihn nid gemacht


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~mina...epage/index.htm

so mal hochgeladen .. und wegen queltext .. fragt gar nid erst xD wollts am anfang mit tabellen machen is nix geworden da hab ich mir halt bisle "nachgeholfen"

bis auf contact das funktioniert absichtlich noch nid .. sonst kommen nur 200 +test lol hehe mist raus .. bin grad am nachdenken ob ich das überhaupt da lassen soll hmm oder gleich komplet weglassen ^^

edit meint: ne kleine frage grad ;P kennt einer nen tool oder so das meine bilder nen tumbmail dazu macht? also das alle dann einfach gleich gross sind und ich die dann nur noch "hinpflanzen" kann?`


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so alle auf 180x120 (oder halt kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach das man einstellen kann das ist max und es dann alle bilder so macht? gibts sowas) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

ins <img> einfach nen height und width tag reinhauen.
das berrechnen saugt zwar etwas aber bei 3 bildern geht das.
alles andere müsstest du zb mit php machen.
(Hab mir mal nen Gallerie-Skript gebaut, könnte ich dir schicken.)


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> ins <img> einfach nen height und width tag reinhauen.
> das berrechnen saugt zwar etwas aber bei 3 bildern geht das.



Ganz schlechte Idee.
1) Sieht sch... aus
2) Macht die Seite unnötig größer als sie sein müsste

Jede Bildbearbeitung sollte übrigens eine Batchverarbeitung haben.


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

das sch... aussehen kommt drauf an welche auflösung das bild hat.
und 3 bilder machen die seite nicht viel größer.
solange bis was komplexeres da ist, ist das die einfachste lösung um
schonmal einen grundaufbau zu haben.


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2009)

Nein, das schlechte Aussehen kommt daher dass der Browser die Skalierung mies berechnet, anders als z.B. eine Bildbearbeitung.
Und je nachdem wie groß die Bilder sind und wie schnell die Leitung des Besuchers macht das sehr wohl was aus. Vor allem ist es aber unnötig.
Ich bin ganz sicher der TE schafft es ein paar Thumbnails zu erstellen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

nunja ich hab insgesammt bisher glaubs 60 bilder oder so selber erstellt
diese kommen alle in die gallerie 
darum denke ich werd ich es mit phumbnails irgendwie erstellen
anonsten 60 direkt geladene bilder würd die seite soo langsam machen bzw vlt bring ich 20 auf ne seite oder so .. und nur schon das würds irgendwie arg runterbremsen


aber dein script kannst du mir gerne mal schicken würd mich wundernehmen vlt auch erst für die nächste seite oder so


kleine frage ;P wie kann man das so machen wie bei z.b. wow-europe? das es dann so gross wird ? mit php oder? kann man das auch in ne html seite einbauen? oder eher nid :<


----------



## Pente (25. Mai 2009)

Rechts im Glow-Effekt sieht man das Ende des Header-Bilds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten find ich den Glow-Effekt grundlegend schon viel zu stark und der thematische Zusammenhang zwischen Headerbild und den Anime-Figuren fehlt komplett. Für meinen Geschmack ist die ganze Seite zu dunkel und der s/w Kontrast ist schon sehr krass.

Thema, Farbschema, Schriftbild ... das sind die wichtigsten Punkte einer Website. Bei Unternehmen sind Designer hier zu 80% relativ stark eingeschränkt in ihrer Kreativität da die Website in die Firmen C.I. passen muss. Du als Privatperson hast ein solches Problem nicht, sprich du kannst wirklich aus dem vollen schöpfen. Wenn ich das auf den ersten Blick richtig sehe willst du deine erstellten Grafiken präsentieren. Wären es nun nur Anime/Manga bezogene Grafiken / Wallpaper würde ich dir empfehlen das gesamte Design daran anzulehnen. Willst du dich jedoch im allgemeinen als Grafiker präsentieren solltest du eher etwas zeit- und themenloses wählen. Wenn du noch Ideen / Anregungen oder evtl kleine simple PS Tutorials suchst für die Website-Gestaltung kann ich dir folgende Seite empfehlen: http://www.ulf-theis.de/


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

ist ja eigentlich nur mein zeugs und das meiste ist richtung anime aufgebaut dort.
es geht ja nicht darum wer ich bin sondern einfach nur ein das tu ich so 

steh nid auf so weisses büro standart mist .. sorry aber 99% aller firmen seiten find ich zum kotzen langweilig ..
farben und glow kann ich leicht ändern .. aber wirklich lust hab ich dazu nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich bin wie ich bin und das auch so bleiben soll

die von dir gepostete seite find ich ganz ok aber bis ich eine solche seite auch programmieren kann vergeht ne weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem bezweifel ich das es seine erste seite ist.


header + die anime figuren nunja meine gedanken waren daran das ich halt animes mag und mein name minastirit (minastirith aus hdr) wiedergibt udn dies war eine festung bzw eine stadt .. 


ich bin ja keiner der auftragsarbeiten oder anderes macht ganz einfach weil ich mich weigere meine ideen einzugrenzen un das zu tun was mir irgendwer sagt ..


----------



## Pente (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bin ja keiner der auftragsarbeiten oder anderes macht ganz einfach weil ich mich weigere meine ideen einzugrenzen un das zu tun was mir irgendwer sagt ..


Hmmm mit der Aussage widersprichst du deiner eigenen Aussage im ersten Post:



Minastirit schrieb:


> Freue mich auf comments/Verbesserungen/Kritik


Wenn man etwas öffentlich zur Diskussion stellt dann doch um Kritik / Feedback zu erhalten. Klar können nun auch einfach alle schreiben "toll gemacht" aber darauß lernt man nichts und somit wird man sich auch nicht entwickeln. Gerade bei Grafik und Design ist Kritik sehr wichtig. Die meisten die das beruflich ausüben sind von sich aus schon enorm selbstkritisch. Kritik ist ja nichts negatives im Gegenteil, solange es sich um konstruktive Kritik handelt ist es etwas sehr positives. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

glaube da hast du mich falsch verstanden ;D  ich meine damit das einer sagt nimm die und die farbe etc und da will ich das du das hintust etc. . also 1 zu 1 seine wünsche und nicht meine eigenen. Ein das glow schaut doof aus oder so ist total was anderes ..

Kritik kommt ja immer auf ein werk und man fragt nach was man vieleicht beim nächsten mal oder wenn man es nochmal bearbeitet besser machen kann.
alles was bemängelt wird hab ich mir in ne liste geschrieben und das tu ich bei der nächsten homepage versuchen besser zu machen.

vorgaben <-- find ich doof
kritik <- ist immer gut keiner war von anfang an gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

so fast fertig mit umsetzen:
http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~mina...page/index.html

ty an alle die mir geholfen haben aka
tikume
dermanu
fn 
x3n0n

und natürlich die liebreizende nimmue XD


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stets zu deinen diensten *curtsey*


----------



## Biggus (28. Mai 2009)

tipp : setz noch die linkfarbe im body-tag auf schwarz, der blaue rand um die bilder ist noch unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

du brauchst nen gästebuch, damit ich spammen kann ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> tipp : setz noch die linkfarbe im body-tag auf schwarz, der blaue rand um die bilder ist noch unpassend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm gut da ist was dran.. alternativ nehm ich den halt ganz weg Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein ich mach kein gästebuch ... ich hab auch bewusst beim contact ein bild
das man es abtippen muss ^^ hab auch so zuviele spam mails


----------



## EXclaw (31. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so fast fertig mit umsetzen:
> http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~mina...page/index.html
> 
> ty an alle die mir geholfen haben aka
> ...



Und ich werde nicht genannt? Unverschämtheit *g*


----------



## Gfiti (31. Mai 2009)

Ich würd noch ein Mouseover fürs Menü machen^^

btw: Warum hast du den Header so kleingeschnippelt?^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Und ich werde nicht genannt? Unverschämtheit *g*



meinte eigentlich auch was den code angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mousover find ich beschissen .. syr^^ mag das voll nid
und was meinst du mit header kleingeschnibbelt? edit ah das meinst .. because i can^^


----------

